# Voluntary Adoption Agencies - Warwickshire



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi All

I am struggling to find Voluntary Adoption Agencies within a 50mile radius of where I live in Warwickshire.

If anyone knows of any, then I would be really grateful for the info  

Thanks.

T x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi T

Here's a link to the BAAF database. I have used the Coventry post code CV to trace them. Hope this helps....

http://www.baaf.org.uk/agency_db/noflash_textonly/frameset_noflash.htm

Karen x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

ah thanks Karen, just what I needed  

T x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Just found out that there are only four VAA within the country.  Unfortunately none of them cover Warwickshire    

This really saddened me as I was informed by our LA that as we are looking to adopt from Russia we would not be given priority.  Obviously we were worried that we would continually be put to the bottom of the pile, however I have just spoken to a really lovely lady from the Incountry Adoption Centre and she has put my mind at rest a little.  Apparently Warwickshire subscribe to their services (prep courses etc) and as far as she was aware Warwickshire didn't have a waiting list.

So all we have to do now is wait to be allocated a SW (didn't manage to be allocated one at today's meeting - might get one at next weeks meeting).  Once we have the SW come round, she can then let us know how long we have to wait before embarking on the prep course (as we have had fertility tx recently). 

T x


----------

